# Donnatal



## spartina (Feb 17, 2002)

I've just started taking Donnatal and I think it helps. Has anyone else taken it? Success stories? It does give me a dry mouth and sometimes makes me sleepy, but seems to relax bowel and bladder spasms. I have both.


----------



## ladymindful (Jan 14, 2001)

I tried Donnatal for a while and in the beginning it was very successful. But as time went by it was less effective. For several years now I've been taking Librax. That has been very effective but that too has lost it's effeciveness over time. I have just started Percocet for the gut pain and it works great! I feel a little dopey (for lack of a better word) but not so much that I can't function effectively. I'm also taking Klonopin for my anxiety, which in turn should help with the IBS. My main symptoms are lots of pain in the abodomen and not enough bowel movements. I'm not constipated, just not my normal self. It sees like I can feel the feces in my colon working there way slowly through my system. I believe that's what cause my pain. Let's face it, it all sucks. Hope the Donnatal works for you. Good luck.


----------



## Jayann (Jun 25, 2001)

I also take Donnatal 1/2 hour before each meal and 1 at bedtime. I have tried Liberex, Levson, Levbid and now Donnatal. I guess any drug used for a long time stops being effective. Good Luck.


----------

